# Blue



## nannimoe (Jul 10, 2004)

Has anyone heard of this brand. I went to Petsmart yesterday, and there was a vendor selling this brand. Made by Blue Buffalo Co. All natural ingrediants. So far Sasha won't touch it. 
I've had to start making food from scratch. I bought ground chicken and cooked some white rice, mixed it together and he loves it, so far.
He all of sudden has started staining around the eyes real bad. I've tried all the remedies, washing with warm water, hydrogen peroxide, corn starch to keep the area dry all to no avail. So I tried yesterday with the chicken and rice. We will see today how the tear staining goes. 
He was on those small cans of dog food "CESAR" and I think this might be the problem. I kept dry food down all the time, Science Diet adult, this I switched him from the puppy food to the adult about a week ago. Don't know if it is a coincidence or the adult food, but that is when the real bad tear staining started. I also put him on distilled water, to see if that will help, and I trimmed the hair around the eyes real short, got rid of the discolored hair.
Anyhow, that's my story for the day, and I'll let you know how all these chanfes affect the eye staining, any tips from you are appreciated.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i've seen the food you're talking about at petsmart...but i have no idea. you should read the back label. but if he doesnt like it...that will be a problem. is the reason he's not eating it because you give him human food? i remember when we would have special meals once a week....the dogs wouldnt eat the day before. lol. they're smart.

if you are giving him human food, make sure it looks like 60% protein 20% carbs and 20% fruits and veggies. also add 1/8 teaspoon of bonemeal and a multi-vitamin per day. i think that all the perservatives and chemicals that they have in dog food causes tear staining. but im a freak about dog food. check out Homecooked Diets for dogs and cats by Dr. Strombeck. 

Amazon Link to the Book


i hope you like it


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

nannimoe: I can't give you any advice on the dog food or the homecooked meals. I just wanted to mention that I think Petsmart has a policy that if you dog does not like the food you can return it for a refund. At least the one in my city does.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## nannimoe (Jul 10, 2004)

Well it has been 24 hours and the tear staining is a lot better. I added brocolli to the chicken and rice, and he loves it.
The poster was right I took the BLUE brand dog food back to Petsmart, and got a refund. He wouln't touch it. I'm sure it is very food food, but this maltese is VERY picky.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

nanimoe---i feel your pain, sprites really picky too. and guess who else is picky? gruffi! he learned it from the girls. lol.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

How does Science Diet fare? My Shih-Poo (who is all white and has very minimal tear stains) has been on SD for 8 years. He is incredibly healthy and he loves his food...

I am feeding Brit'ny SD as well. When she first came her Tearstains were kinda bad, they are still ver visible but a WHOLE lot better.

Is there a better food out there? or will mixing cooked food/ or baby food with her puppy food work?

Has anybody used the new Science Diet Nature's Best? I looked at the ingredients and they aren't really too different from the regular food...


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Aug 21 2004, 05:14 PM
> *How does Science Diet fare?  My Shih-Poo (who is all white and has very minimal tear stains) has been on SD for 8 years.  He is incredibly healthy and he loves his food...
> 
> I am feeding Brit'ny SD as well.  When she first came her Tearstains were kinda bad, they are still ver visible but a WHOLE lot better.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Tuffy eats Science Diet and he seems to like it okay. We have had some problems with him eating his poop and I'm still not convinced that it isn't due to him not getting what he needs out of the SD. Everyone from his vet to his trainer advocate using the SD but I may try something a little different when he runs out of his current bag. I do have to say though, Tuffy has minimal tear staining so I don't know if that has anything to do with the food or not, but I'll find out if I ever change it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a neighor that does rescue work. She was telling me that in vet school most vets only get 1 class about nutrition. She said it is usually taught by a representative from Science Diet or Eukanuba. Plus I have heard a lot of times they get free stuff from Science Diet and Eukanuba. So that might explain why they think Science Diet and Eukanuba are the best.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Nichole,
What is supposedly wrong with Purina? 
Brinkley is eating the Purina Pro Plan from Petsmart right now. I searched all over that place for a puppy food that had meat as the first ingredient, and no tomato paste or beet pulp. Not an easy task! The Purina Pro plan fit both categories.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

I to was at Petsmart over the weekend and was talking to a representative from a dog/cat food company selling a dog food called Blue. The lady gave Lacey a taste. Lacey took it, chewed it, and spit it out. The ingredients look good, but I don't know much about reading the labels on the package. I post a couple of days ago and put a link to the website for the dog food. I will go and see if I can find it and see if anyone posted any replies. Also, you can take back any food that your pet does not like and get a refund. Make sure you save the receipt or you only get a in store voucher and don't do what I did...take a food back in a bag from a different pet store!


----------

